# Red Hat Distress Calls



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sanded to 600 grit with an oil finish. Calls are all hand tuned. No two are exact matches. These calls can be played soft or loud and make a full gambit of sounds. The toneboards in the photo's are mock ups. I can make the toneboard white or black which ever you prefer.

$25 ea. for the Mulberry, Maple, Osage, or Ash. $35 ea. for the Zebrawood or Honduras Rosewood.

PayPal, Money Order are preferred for payment. Send me a PM to purchase.

Mulberry









Maple









Osage









Ash









Zebrawood









Honduras Rosewood









Thanks for Lookin!

Rick


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

More nice work as usual, congrats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet looking calls Rick !


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice work Rick
Mark


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Really nice work. I might have to be buying one of these...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

as always Rick, beautiful calls..............you won't be disappointed rabbit_slayer16.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Awesome looking calls


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you SGB.

I forgot to mention a few things. The barrels are about 2". If you want more than one I take $5 off each call. Shipping is on me.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

For you SG...... Sure! Just move to Buffalo and I will be glad to drop them off : )


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work Rick.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes.... Not good.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You both could move to Denver and become a Bronco's fan................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh the Denver Broncos........ (Simpsons joke sorry. It's my guilty pleasure)


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't believe that it took 20 posts for somebody to point out the natural wood grain smiley face in the first call. That's a sign of good fortune for the lucky owner. Nice calls!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Dont want to start a fight, but - VIKINGS - just saying.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cody that is a wood spirit. Not all can see it but when you do.... It is good fortune.

The myth of the wood spirits says that waking one (when a face appears to you in the bark or grain of a tree you have woken a wood spirit) is good luck. Folks knock on wood in hopes of waking a wood spirit to bring the good luck.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No smoke here. That is the myth!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I saw a link to it on a call making website. If you google it there are several versions out there.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I was a big Viking fan when I was a kid back in the 60's-early 70's....the "purple people eaters" defense was awesome to see!! Rick whatever you're smoking....send me some!!LOL Actually...I went back a checked the first call out...and there it was.....a smiley face!!!......my girlfriend thinks it's "cute".LOL


yup thats when i was vikings fan too

the good ol purple people eaters

i dont watch or care for pro football(or any other pro group sports anymore),the vikings have let me down 4 times

thats enough for any fan to endure


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I watch some college basketball (Syracuse). The rest of pro sports is not really on my radar...... these days they feel like a reality show. I have other things I rather spend my time on. However, from what I gather Bills fans have it pretty rough. No playoffs in 15 years..... Prob not this year either...... 4 consecutive trips to the Super Bowl with no win..... Even talks of moving the team to Toronoto.......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey guys these calls are still here.......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes. Seems everyone is predator hunted out at this point of the year lol. It's a good time to get new calls so you can practice for next season. Maybe everyone is just out chasing the turkeys..... I will be in a week lol.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

As always, great work Rick!


----------

